# Car shakes like mad in idle, power loss, etc



## XxBlackSentraxX (Nov 13, 2003)

My 91 sentra had an issue earlier this week. I was on the highway, and had just split off to the next route I needed to be on. My car suddenly starts jerking really hard. I stop at a stop light, and it shakes really hard in idle. I accelerate, it doesn't want to. When I am on the highway, I can hear a knocking in the front until I hit 60ish, but then it doesn't want to accelerate there, and when t does, its really slow. I have the car in the shop now, they are testing the fuel pressure, but what else do you guys think could be wrong? Help!


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

When I lost an injector, car ran rough, and had no power. I had problems doing 40 mpr to get to the mechanic. But, I could tell I was running 3 cylinders. I think that caused the extra vibration at idle.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

Catman said:


> But, I could tell I was running 3 cylinders. I think that caused the extra vibration at idle.


you think? lol. well, i had similar probs... i re-enforced the connection to the MAF and it seems to have almost solved the prob. im gonna further inspect the MAF sensor and wire harness, along with the fuel lines tomorrow.

so....MAF could be a contributer, along with spark plugs/wires.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Solidox2k, I did word that kinda funny!  Fortunately, I have never had a MAF issue. Oh, the joys of diagnosis! :thumbup:


----------

